# Unable to enter Yahoo Mail



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

Recently I wanted to enter my Yahoo mail but there was a message:
"We've noticed some unusual account activity
For your safety, choose a method to verify that it is really you signing in to this account"
Se only method available is to email a code to an alternative mail address. The problem is, I receive no mail with code at that alternative mail address.
There are no other verification methods left.
Could somebody help me with a direct mail address of Yahoo customer support ? Because Yahoo customer suport online does not help much.
Thank you !


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Change your password and try again.


----------



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

How can I change the password if they don't let me in in the first place ??? My password is accepted, but they won't let me in !!! They send a verification code to my alternative email but I receive nothing there.
I need to contact Yahoo somehow from an alternative mail, but I don't know the email address of Yahoo customer support !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try from here https://login.yahoo.com/account/cha...p_Oc.jlxMHIwsTydw12IzuL_w--&crumb=aG05MXkgZ3c


----------



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

It does not work, I get into the same endless cycle. I need to contact Yahoo by mail, because their phones are always busy. So what's the mail of Yahoo customer support ? This is the question !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Goggle should give you the address


----------

